
Lockdown Lunacy: the thinking person's guide - seibelj
https://jbhandleyblog.com/home/lockdownlunacy
======
Finnucane
Yes, the fatality rate is the same as normal flu if we assume every single
person in the northeastern US has been infected.

------
liamwestray
The author (and poster) is an idiot.

80,000 deaths in 8 weeks in the US was more than each year of annual deaths of
flu and pneumonia (not always caused by influenza) for the past decade.

We’re at 110,000+ deaths 4 months in and states that returned to business as
usual are now facing more per capita infections than New York City at its peak
(Arizona of all places - it’s 115 degrees outside with the highest UV index of
any populated region and below 20% humidity —- inhospitable to viruses but now
worse than NYC per capita and possibly worse in raw numbers in 2 weeks).

The flu has vaccines, and is 10-50 times less deadly. Stop spreading this
nonsense.

~~~
joeblow9999
to be fair he is merely quoting recent studies done by Stanford, Oxford, the
CDC and elsewhere. the CFR is looking more and more like it will shake out to
be similar to a bad seasonal flu with a skew toward the elderly and leaving
children basically unaffected.

he didn't write the papers he is quoting them.

~~~
liamwestray
By the time he wrote this blog post the information available already
demonstrated it was an order of magnitude worse than a seasonal flu. People
are picking and choosing the narrative they want based on the data they find
to match it.

Everyone in the biosciences knew the CFR would be 10-30x (or more) seasonal
flu by March. It’s not going to look more like a seasonal flu because it
crosses that threshold 2 months ago.

Unlike the flu, it appears you can get reinfected (3-4 months limited
immunity), and while it’s unknown if additional infections are as deadly, it’s
also unknown if a vaccine will work.

The blogger’s conclusions are based on old data, and they were the day he
wrote this blog spam.

There’s a ton of bad coverage of the reality of this pandemic because people
who have never stepped foot in a BSL 2+ lab are writing horrible analysis of
an unknown problem. My state pretended to shut down, ended the closure order
in may, and is at 80% icu bed capacity this week and highest per capita
infections.

Arizona didn’t listen and were on track to be worse then NYC’s worst weak in
the next 10 days if the infection rate continues unabated.

Viruses don’t like strong UV light, high temperatures, and low humidity, but
somehow we’ve gone exponential.

------
lazylizard
And china didnt lock down hubei province? Sigh..

And they're doing what in beijing now...

